# I'll hand the newspaper to you when I'm done reading.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what I should say if I mean "I'll hand this newspaper to you when I'm done reading" when someone wants to read it?

Minä en ole vielä lukenut tätä. Minä lähetän lehden sinulle kun minä luken valmista. (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Minä en ole vielä lukenut tätä."  *- Perfect!*

_Annan lehden sinulle kun olen lukenut sen._


----------



## sakvaka

Alternatively: _Saat lehden sitten, kun olen lukenut sen._

_Saada_, the verb, can be used in diverse contexts (almost) freely and without restrictions. It combines both _receive_, _get_ and _be allowed _in one word.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Minä äsken luin (minulle) niin sanan hieman erikoiskäyttö, että minä tuntuin vastata tätä.

Luin kirjasta: "Kuka saa tekstiviestin?" sanotaan kun kaveri tee jotain hänen puheliessa.

Tarkoitaanko "To whom are you sending a text message" kuin lukee yläpuolella?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Luin kirjasta: "Kuka saa tekstiviestin?" sanotaan kun kaveri tee jotain hänen puheliessa.
> 
> Tarkoitaanko "To whom are you sending a text message" kuin lukee yläpuolella?


It seems like a correct translation to me.


----------

